

Show HN: Review my iPad app: Inspiring Business Quotes - wushupork

My first iPad app BizTome is free for the day. I'd love for the HN crowd to check it out and if you like it to please review it.<p>Inspiring business quotes help motivate me as an entreprenuer, and I've been collecting them as a Google Doc up until I decided to make an app out of it.<p>http://bit.ly/caqoMT
======
fabiandesimone
Clickable: <http://bit.ly/caqoMT>

------
yoshyosh
nice, any reason that you chose to deploy on an iPad app vs. a normal web app?

~~~
wushupork
Just wanted the experience of developing an iPad/iOS device. I've done a lot
of web apps but this was my first tablet app. The UX considerations are
different and very interesting.

~~~
sachinag
Would love to learn more about the UX considerations given that you've done
everything from iOS to Flex.

~~~
wushupork
Sure. For one, you touch with your finger and not with a mouse cursor. I
wanted the whole app to be in view unlike a web app that could scroll down on
and on. Also, you want to let your users hold the device however they want so
you have to design for different orientations. When designing a web page, you
have more flexibility as to where you put your buttons. I originally laid out
my buttons very different and realized my hands were moving all over when
using the app. Now it's laid out so that most everything is w/i reach if you
hold the ipad with both your hands and use your thumbs to navigate.

